# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Αναβάθμιση σε θυροτηλεόραση εάν γίνεται!

## Etien4

Ένας φίλος μου έχει χρόνια πρόβλημα με το θυροτηλέφωνο και δεν ακούγεται το ηχείο στην μπουτονιέρα και δεν ακουγόταν καλά όταν μιλούσες από την μπουτονιέρα στα εσωτερικά! Το έριξα μια ματιά αντικατέστησα κάτι καλωδιάκια που είχανε αρπάξει και έφτιαξε μόνο το ένα θέμα και συνεχίζει να μην ακούγεται το ηχείο στην μπουτονιέρα !     Τεσπα,επειδή είναι παλιό και θέλει να το αλλάξει, ρωτάω εάν γίνεται να πάει σε θυροτηλεόραση και εάν θα δουλέψει σωστά με την υπάρχον καλωδίωση!
Είναι 2όροφο με 3 εσωτερικά που θα καταργηθεί το ένα!
Έχετε να προτείνεται κάτι?
Παραθέτω τις φωτογραφίες! Τα εσωτερικά τηλέφωνα είναι παρόμοια με αυτά της εγκατάστασης, η μπουτονιέρα είναι της φωτογραφίας.
https://ibb.co/86zgrXP
https://ibb.co/8YTjszK
https://ibb.co/JjJcfD7

----------


## aktis

Θα σου απαντήσει υποθέτω ο briko , αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο μεγάφωνο κάτω αλλά στα μικρόφωνα στα διαμερίσματα 
που είναι άνθρακα και έχουν πιάσει υγρασία ( μετά από 40 χρόνια ! )

Μια λύση νομίζω είναι η αντικατάσταση της κάψας στα μικρόφωνα των διαμερισμάτων  με άλλη ηλεκτρονική που χρησιμοποιεί πυκνωτικό μικρόφωνο , νομίζω κάποιος εδώ μέσα το είχε δοκιμάσει 
ή κάποια θυροτηλέφωνα αλλά να υποστηρίζουν λειτουργία αντικατάστασης μικροφώνου άνθρακα με ποτενσιόμετρα ρύθμισης 
( νομίζω μόνο ένα μοντέλο urmet κυκλοφορεί ) 

Όσο για την θυροτηλεόραση ,αν επισκευάσεις τον ήχο ,  εγώ θα πρότεινα  να βάλετε μια κάμερα και να την βλέπουν όλοι στα κινητά τους η με ένα modulator στις τηλεοράσεις τους.
Το θυροτηλέφωνο που δείχνεις είναι 40 ετών , δεν  μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ οτι θα λειτουργεί θυροτηλεόραση μετά από τόσα χρόνια !
( Όσο πιο σύνθετο είναι κάτι , τόσο πιο δύσκολη είναι η επισκευή )

----------


## stam1982

Μπορεί κάλλιστα να αντικατασταθεί όλο το σύστημα με θυροτηλεοραση ενός ζεύγους.

----------


## Etien4

> Μπορεί κάλλιστα να αντικατασταθεί όλο το σύστημα με θυροτηλεοραση ενός ζεύγους.



Με την υπάρχουσα καλωδίωση δουλεύει με bus mode χρησιμοποιώντας 2 καλώδια της εγκαταστασης?

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stam1982

Ναι,ακριβώς αυτό.

----------


## Etien4

> Ναι,ακριβώς αυτό.



Δεν θα έχει θέμα λες σε ευκρίνεια και μετάδοση, λόγω οτι δεν πρέπει να έχει στριφογυριστούς αγωγούς?Έχεις δοκιμάσει κάποια μάρκα?Έχω δει μόνο της Legrand προς το παρόν!

----------


## stam1982

Μια χαρα δουλευουν,βαζεις σε καθε οροφο διακλαδωτη και δεν εχεις προβλημα.Το θεμα ειναι ποσο βαθεια θελεις να βαλεις το χερι στην τσεπη.Κοιτα ctc.

----------

